# How even is your 'cuddle' balance?



## pinksugar (Oct 17, 2007)

Well my partner and I are pretty well matched I think. We both love to snuggle, and so every night we cuddle before we go to sleep and then cuddle in the morning as well. It's a really nice way to start and end the day and because neither of us are into public displays of affection that much, it means that we make up for what we dont do during the day.

BUT - have you got an unequal cuddle balance? does one of you love to snuggle and your partner doesn't? how do you solve a snuggle inbalance? and how important is snugglage in your relationships?







wait...




hehe just had to


----------



## adrianavanessa (Oct 17, 2007)

My bf and I are pretty balanced. Yes, there are times when he wants to and I don't, vise versa.


----------



## BeneBaby (Oct 17, 2007)

Hmm...BF and I are pretty equal when it come to the cuddle quotient. We cuddle for a few minutes before bed and then we seperate. Same in the morning.


----------



## kaylin_marie (Oct 17, 2007)

We are both big cuddlers at night. Before him guys I dated would cuddle for a little while and then go to separate sides of the bed when we went to sleep. Jerry and I cuddle when we fall asleep, throughout the night, and in the morning. Sometimes we'll end up with our backs against each other but we're always touching. Eventually we'll end up spooning again. I love it.


----------



## puncturedskirt (Oct 17, 2007)

The boyfriend and I are pretty balanced and we always cuddle when we go to bed.


----------



## Andi (Oct 17, 2007)

We cuddle big time before going to sleep. He falls asleep a lot faster if I gently rub his back and kiss it a little bit here and there, he just goes "hmmmm" and then passes out. I love doing that for him.

I`ve never been a fan of public display of affection before (with past boyfriends) but with him I donÂ´t care. I just canÂ´t stop kissing him and touching him (not in naughty places of course hehe) in public.

We also have this "rule" that we always kiss whenever we are on an escalator. The few times I forget he always playfully gets upset and goes like "Babyyy, where are my kisses?"




typing this makes me all emotional lol. I havenÂ´t been cuddled in a long time and I miss it so much!


----------



## KellyB (Oct 17, 2007)

I am not a cuddler. It's a running joke in my family. I'm affectionate but quick hug and get away from me. My ex-husband was a lot more affectionate and was fine with it until a few years after we were married. I don't know why he thought it would change.


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 17, 2007)

i think i might cuddle with him a bit more than he does with me, but he does do it a lot. i think i'm just more touchy-feely. in public, i'm way more, too. he hardly touches me in public cuz he's not totally into that. i could care less, though lol


----------



## Ricci (Oct 17, 2007)

Its very important my boyf is the TOP snuggler i meant he dont sleep if he dont get cuddled hehe


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 17, 2007)

John loves cuddling w/ me, but he won't admit it. He tries so hard to play macho, but it doesn't work LOL! I LOVE cuddle, and we cuddle for a minimum of 30 mins. nightly before bed LOL!


----------



## michal_cohen (Oct 17, 2007)

why i enterd that thread


----------



## Harlot (Oct 17, 2007)

Just so Im sure I really know, what is "cuddling"?


----------



## Manda (Oct 17, 2007)

I think we're about equal- we just want to at different times lol. I always tell him- "Come be my shnuggle bunny" LOL!


----------



## Solimar (Oct 17, 2007)

We both love to cuddle...we always do a few hrs before bed, and then I move.


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 17, 2007)

lol @ Harlot! cuddling is hugging. There is a difference for me -

a hug is something you give a friend when you see them, it's quick - hug - and over, whereas a cuddle is more continuous. It's when you hold each other for a lot longer. Some people call it snorgling or snuggling but I call it cuddling



What do YOU call it? I'm curious, LOL


----------



## empericalbeauty (Oct 17, 2007)

almost balanced. sometimes I want it and he is energized..or he wants it and I am energized and just want to walk around


----------



## Harlot (Oct 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lol @ Harlot! cuddling is hugging. There is a difference for me -
a hug is something you give a friend when you see them, it's quick - hug - and over, whereas a cuddle is more continuous. It's when you hold each other for a lot longer. Some people call it snorgling or snuggling but I call it cuddling



What do YOU call it? I'm curious, LOL

FINALLY, an answer



thank you! Oh I see. I just call it the "let me hold since hes being emo and maybe he'll shut up now" time. Long name yes, but pretty much explains the jist of it. As ya can see, Im not much of a "cuddler" (I dont know, I just dont really like people touching me alot



) So now that I know what "cuddle" is I can now say I end up having to do it every once in a while. Its ok I guess.
LOL snorgling......its such a funny word


----------



## Sheikah (Oct 17, 2007)

I don't have anyone to cuddle with anymore



but oh well it's not like we were cuddling all that much in the end...


----------



## farris2 (Oct 18, 2007)

hubby and I are balanced


----------



## DizzyCow (Oct 24, 2007)

we are balanced. not much a bed cuddler though because we have two singles beds stuck together and i cant sleep with him because i move alot when sleeping but he doesnt.

through the day we cuddle all the time for no reason. when we seperate when we walk in a room and see each other even in public but not so much


----------



## lifeisbeautiful (Oct 24, 2007)

My Hubby and I are pretty balanced.


----------



## oneewiishx0 (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm very affectionate and love the snuggling.. I'd snuggle everywhere and anywhere.. my boyfriend likes to snuggle at times.. But not as often as me it gets pretty frustrating but we are working on it.


----------



## Killah Kitty (Nov 15, 2007)

I love being snuggled



I think I want it more than him mostly, but I get him to just hold me most of the time so its ok we are working on it lol. He doesnt like to cuddle as much as me but sometimes lol, so we arent ever quite in balance, but we try lol.


----------



## kissedbyfire (Jan 2, 2008)

My boyfriend is probably one of the most physically affectionate individuals I've met. It's wonderful because I am a total cuddle whore.




We're rarely NOT cuddling. Watching a show we're cuddled up, we cuddle until we fall asleep at night and cuddle until we're forced out of bed in the morning. He often times cuddles up to me in the middle of the night in his sleep and will make lil whining noises if he can't. Even standing in line he almost always has his arm around me and always gives me kisses on the head. I LOVE it!


----------

